# What movie(s) have you seen countless times and why?



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 17, 2019)

For me, my top three movies that I've watched so many times that I can't keep count anymore are:

1. Sweeney Todd
    - I LOVE the score and lyrics of this film (and musical). I hadn't intended on watching it from the day it came out until last year just because I thought musicals weren't my style. This film proved me wrong. 

2. Repo! the Genetic Opera
    - Again, another musical but I wasn't aware of it until maybe 2013 or 2014. LOVED it, though I know it's not perfect. In fact, the ending doesn't make a lot of sense, but it's still nostalgic and fun to watch. I highly recommend it (and Sweeney Todd) if you're into blood/light gore/dark themes.

3. Legend of the Guardians: the Owls of Ga'Hoole
    - Okay. Hold onto your hats/tails, cause this film is on some other level. Think Lord of the Rings meets Avengers. But with owls. This film is based on a series of books (that I immediately went out and purchased not long after I watched the film) and if you like Harry Potter/LotR/Game of Thrones type of media, but with animals, you'd love this series. Sadly, this is the only movie they made that is a summary of the first three books. But it is damn gorgeous to look at - this film came out in like 2010 and I'm just...in awe at the level of detail.

I have all of these movies on dvd and have watched them on Netflix/HBO/Hulu/On Demand for a ridiculous amount of times. Like, we're talking maybe over 53 views per movies. Idk, I lost count a while back. Anyway! I cannot stress just how much I recommend people to watch these films.
Has anyone else seen them?
Thoughts? 

Let me know what you guys can't stop watching!!


----------



## Arnak (Aug 17, 2019)

The mummy. 

I enjoy movies where magic is the predominant force. Mix that with my interest in ancient Egypt and a awesome final battle. Imhotep is partially the inspiration behind my sonas clothing choose


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 17, 2019)

Arnak said:


> The mummy.
> 
> I enjoy movies where magic is the predominant force. Mix that with my interest in ancient Egypt and a awesome final battle. Imhotep is partially the inspiration behind my sonas clothing choose


That was a good movie, though I've only watched it a few times growing up.

Have you watched the Prince of Egypt?


----------



## _Ivory_ (Aug 17, 2019)

Coraline


----------



## Arnak (Aug 17, 2019)

AzureKiteUsagi said:


> That was a good movie, though I've only watched it a few times growing up.
> 
> Have you watched the Prince of Egypt?


I have it but I don't remember watching it


----------



## Peach's (Aug 17, 2019)

Spongebob Movie, I swear I end up watching this movie once every 6 months, I like it and it comes up passively


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 17, 2019)

I've seen Tron, Star Wars (A New Hope), & Watership Down more times than I can count as a kid but the one I've watched even more is Aliens.    Just love the creature design and Sigourney Weaver is amazing.


----------



## asthmacat (Aug 17, 2019)

when i was younger i watched the lion king 2 every day during the summer. i don't know why, it was just a feel good movie for me


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 18, 2019)

Arnak said:


> I have it but I don't remember watching it



I think you'll love it! Great animation, music, voice acting - even if you're not religious, the story is quite entertaining!


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 18, 2019)

_Ivory_ said:


> Coraline



Hell yeah! Coraline is by far my favorite stop motion film! I really need to read the book.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 18, 2019)

asthmacat said:


> when i was younger i watched the lion king 2 every day during the summer. i don't know why, it was just a feel good movie for me


Haha didn't we all? The soft, warm tones probably made people feel good. The music was good too, and is actually one of the few direct to vhs/dvd sequels that Disney made that I enjoy.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 18, 2019)

Marius Merganser said:


> I've seen Tron, Star Wars (A New Hope), & Watership Down more times than I can count as a kid but the one I've watched even more is Aliens.    Just love the creature design and Sigourney Weaver is amazing.



Aw, I still haven't seen either Tron movies lol I should. Also, Watership Down was something I never had the opportunity to watch until I well into 2015. Classic! I need to finish the book. I've heard Aliens is really good as well. :]


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 18, 2019)

Peebes said:


> Spongebob Movie, I swear I end up watching this movie once every 6 months, I like it and it comes up passively



It must be fate to be a fellow Weenie Hut Jr. member lol I saw that movie a lot too, after it finally aired on TV years ago.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 18, 2019)

AzureKiteUsagi said:


> I think you'll love it! Great animation, music, voice acting - even if you're not religious, the story is quite entertaining!


It's the story of Moses right?


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 19, 2019)

Arnak said:


> It's the story of Moses right?



Yup!


----------



## Trndsttr (Aug 19, 2019)

Going to be honest, I’ve watched Aristocats a lot. Mostly when I was younger, but I still watch it from time to time. Don’t know how many times but it’s far far too many to count, I’m sure it’s up in the hundreds based on the frequency I watched it in as a kid, and I’m not exaggerating. I would watch that movie like everyday


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 19, 2019)

Spiderman 3. Dunno why, I just really liked it as a kid for some reason.


----------



## Simo (Aug 19, 2019)

Hairspray, John Waters, the original 1988 one. I think I have seen this at least 12 times : P

Also:

Polyester, John Waters: Maybe 6 times?


----------



## RossTheRottie (Aug 19, 2019)

Some of the highest view counts must be Alien and The Terminator. They're just perfect. The soundtrack perfectly conveys the atmosphere and emotional content the movie is trying to get across, the cinematography is superb, the script tells a tight story that makes sense, the direction is no-frills and includes only what is necessary, and by and large the practical effects are interesting and mostly believable. 

However, the movie I've seen the most is, without question, The Princess Bride. I don't even need to watch it anymore, I know every single line and scene from that movie. I just love it so much. We had a decent collection VHS tapes when we were kids, but I'm pretty sure we wore that one out eventually. If you need me to tell you why or if you don't like this movie then I'd have to ask if you have a sense of humor and if there is indeed a human heart beating in your chest.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 19, 2019)

I used to watch Beauty and the Beast incessantly as a child.

And now that I have nephews, I've seen Moana and Coco a million times.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Aug 19, 2019)

Jurassic Park (I was like 5 and used to quote along with the movie. Went to Universal Studios when I was 5 and was so happy to take a picture in front of the Jeep), The Mummy (w/Brendan Fraser), Twister (my favorite guilty pleasure movie. Made me want to be a storm chaser), Beauty and the Beast (animated), The Land Before Time


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 20, 2019)

1. Happy Feet, absolutely loved that movie when I was little
2. Blade Runner, had to watch it several times because the whole family got interested in it one by one. It’s fine though since the movie is a masterpiece.
3. Lord Of The Rings trilogy, because it’s my favorite movies of all time c:


----------



## Trndsttr (Aug 20, 2019)

AceQuorthon said:


> 1. Happy Feet, absolutely loved that movie when I was little
> 2. Blade Runner, had to watch it several times because the whole family got interested in it one by one. It’s fine though since the movie is a masterpiece.
> 3. Lord Of The Rings trilogy, because it’s my favorite movies of all time c:


Me and my brother used to stand and tap our feet in the floor as fast as we possibly could in an attempt to imitate the happy feet penguin. I remember that movie lol


----------



## CrookedCroc (Aug 20, 2019)

The live action Scooby-Doo movie, it wasn't by choice, I had to endure it every time I visited a cousin


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 20, 2019)

Central Intelligence
Cmon, it's The Rock and Kevin Hart. No need for an explanation there.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Aug 20, 2019)

Wolf Children. I just love the story to it, and the scene at the end between Yuki and Souhei still makes me get a little misty-eyed every time I see it.


----------



## oappo (Aug 30, 2019)

Star Wars OT and RotS. Because I really loved star wars. Also, I don't own episodes 1 and 2.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Aug 31, 2019)

Ra'ara Su'nai said:


> Wolf Children. I just love the story to it, and the scene at the end between Yuki and Souhei still makes me get a little misty-eyed every time I see it.



LOVE Wolf Children. The writing is a breath of fresh air, the animation is gorgeous and impressive. The music is phenomenal, especially the scene where Ame, Yuki, and Hana are rolling down the snowy hill!


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 1, 2019)

Blade runner because it's just a great noir film that's beautifully shot and the acting is top notch.

The Thing, it's just one of my favorite horror movies ever.

Clue because it will always cheer me up and is so damn funny which such a great cast.

Arsenic and old lace because I have so many fond memories of watching it with my grandmother.

Evil Dead because it is the best B movie and started my love of B movies in general.

The list goes on but I'll leave it be for now.


----------



## Corran Orreaux (Sep 1, 2019)

Disney's The Hunchback of Notre Dame. That movie means a lot to me, helped me cope with bullying when I was younger. 

V for Vendetta was the first movie I remember seeing that made direct mention of and sympathized with LGBTQ people. The story shown in the form of notes read by the main character Evey while imprisoned of a lesbian woman being rejected by her family, running off with her girlfriend, and having her life destroyed when the regime came to power really stuck with me. Few movies do I remember giving me the same feelings of hope for the future.  

Star Wars The Empire Strikes Back - a classic story of rebellion and good vs evil. Star Wars is very important to me and Empire has a big hand in that. 

Scream - One of the first big 'self-aware' slashers, I've seen it so many damn times it isn't healthy. 

Oldboy (2003) - A fantastic drama and action movie with a bloody amazing soundtrack. It was the first Korean film I ever watched, with a twist that still gets me even after having seen it so many times.    

Django Unchained


----------



## HazelCat (Sep 1, 2019)

The cat returns, I love that movie


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Sep 1, 2019)

Back to the Future, all of them, so many times.

After that, Surf's Up. Yeah, the surfing penguins mockumentary. I don't know, it just makes me happy.


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Sep 3, 2019)

Recently watched Free Solo like three times in a month which is a rarity for me  

It's very interesting and honestly even though I know the outcome everytime I'm on the edge of my seat!


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 16, 2019)

- Coraline. Because it's my favourite movies. (Or one of them). I'm just very intrigued by the idea of it, I really like the creepy aspect and the artstyle (I'm a bit of a sucker for stop motion). I remember I first saw it on the display TVs at Costco, LOL
- Fox and the Hound, another one of my favourites. Well, it is my favourite Disney movie. I really like the style of it, I like that it is not a happy ending story, but a bittersweet one. A lot of people consider the Fox and the Hound to be "depressing", but I like that part of it for some reason? IDK, I like sad stuff.
- The Stupids . . . I like that movie, okay?
- Over the Hedge. Because I watched it a million times as a kid (I was OBSESSED with it). I don't even know what it was that I liked about it so much, I think I thought it was funny and liked the animals? Maybe because of the plot being about them trying to steal food? idk I seemed to have a fixation on that as a kid.
- Thor, because my brother was obsessed with it so I ended up watching a ton
- Finding Nemo, I watched it a lot when I was little. (And was obsessed with Dory when I was little? idk why).
- Monsters Inc. I think especially because the door physics fascinated me.
- Christmas movies: A Christmas Story, Rudolph the Red-Nosed Reindeer and Elf I have seen a lot.


----------



## VirginiaBlack (Mar 22, 2021)

I often watch different movies and TV shows there because everyone needs to unload after a hard day. I used to watch movies on Netflix, but once I decided that paying a lot of money just to watch a movie was enough, so I found another great option for it. I think you should take a closer look at one service xmovies and maybe the movie or series will be in much better quality. There are lots of movies and TV shows of all genres and from all countries, so you can find any movie you want there. I think you should take a closer look.




______________________________________________
https://xmovies8.pw/


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 22, 2021)

I used to watch Back to the Future over and over as a kid.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 22, 2021)

The Marx Brothers films. Classic witty slapstick humor that gets a laugh every time


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 22, 2021)

Oh and Space Jam, and welcome to the slam. It's the Space Jam.


----------



## aomagrat (Mar 22, 2021)

"Mr Roberts" and "The Caine Mutiny" are the most realistic navy movies I've seen. Navy guys go around quoting those movies all the time.  If I'm channel surfing and come across one of them, I'm in for the duration.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 22, 2021)

The Matrix trilogy, because it's still amazing to this day for so many reasons


----------



## Kuroserama (Mar 22, 2021)

I went through quite the *Lord of the Rings* phase with a small group of friends.. Like, obsessively. Not only were we learning Elvish and Anglo-Saxon runes, but we got to where we could quote the entire first film, verbatim. Extended release and theatrical release.

And there was one year that was pretty rough so it became a bit of a ritual for me to watch *The Nightmare Before Christmas* every day; my 76 minutes of therapy.

I've watched *Spirited Away* quite a bit, as it is my favorite Miyazaki film.


But Sweeny Todd and Repo, _mmm_ I very much like those, as well.


----------



## Arishipshape (Mar 22, 2021)

The Princess Bride. Every line is quotable.


----------



## Punji (Mar 22, 2021)

Cat's Don't Dance many times, was my favourite film growing up. Watched it time and time again on VHS, and then on iTunes thereafter. Loved the singing and the characters and story, genuinely great movie! still think about it sometimes.

The Princess Bride is a great one I'vve seen dozens upon dozens of times. Just an all around great, fun movie.

The Mummy I've seen so many times. My mother and brother and I often joke about it. Last time we all watched it together we were showing it to someone who had never seen it before, and we joked that we could probably perform the whole thing ourselves because we know it so well. Honestly, we probably could too.

And then obviously The Mummy 2, with the Scorpion King. Less times than the first, but still quite a few.


----------



## TyraWadman (Mar 22, 2021)

I definitely had a habit of rewatching the same movies over and over again. To be fair though, my excuse for rewatching things like Aladdin, Lion King and Ferngully were almost always for the songs. Back in the days where I didn't have my own walkmen. XD

Spirited Away (once I got over my fear of violence/death/blood). Mewtwo returns. I definitely fell out of that phase early Highschool though. Barely watched anything since.


----------



## Kailirian (Apr 4, 2021)

The filmography of Quentin Tarantino, with Inglorious basterds as my favorite movie ever, not just his.
The Lost Boys, only the original. I watched that movie when I was around 10 years old an it blew my mind.
Terminator, till the third one, isn't as good as the first two but still I enjoyed a lot


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 9, 2021)

Dumb and Dumber, because it makes me laugh everytime.

Austin Powers 1, 2 & 3 for the same reason.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

Die Hard

reminds me so much of a real life event.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Apr 16, 2021)

The Princess Bride.  I saw it when I was a kid in the late eighties and I don't think I can ever get tired of it.

Tombstone.  Val Kilmer's character Doc Holliday makes the whole thing worthwhile.

Seabiscuit.  It's long, but it absolutely hits me in the feels every time. "You know, you don't throw a whole life away, just 'cause it's banged up a little."

Step Into Liquid.  A documentary about surfing.  I have never surfed in my life but anyone who has a passion for something should be able to relate to it.

Buck.  Another documentary.  It's about a horse trainer, but again the topics of the movie could be applied to a lot of areas in life, mostly just how you relate to others.


----------



## thepawedpiper.arts (Apr 16, 2021)

I love Sweeney Todd too!  I saw a local production of it in a very small theatre which was unusual because it usually has this big, grandiose set with complicated props, but this one had to be very minimalistic.  It was still phenomenal, and the vocal power of that tiny cast blew me away.  Okay enough theatre geeking, back to the topic:
1. The Prince of Egypt (my all-time favorite movie)
2. Blades of Glory
3. Coraline
4. JoJo Rabbit


----------



## Kumali (Apr 17, 2021)

Casablanca. Yeah, I know, it was partly made for propaganda reasons, but it was propaganda for the right side (the Allies in WWII), and the writing, acting and direction are all just about perfect.

Roman Polanski's Macbeth and Kenneth Branagh's Hamlet. My two favorite film adaptations of Shakespeare (and I've seen a LOT). Say what you will about Polanski's personal history, the man's an amazing director.

Stop Making Sense. Talking Heads aren't even my favorite band (though I do like them), but this is just an exhilarating concert film from beginning to end.

The Jungle Book (2016 live-action/CGI version). Well, okay, I only saw it three times while it was still in theaters.  It's not particularly faithful to the Kipling original, and we really didn't need the two songs, but at least it isn't a complete insult like other versions have been. Neel Sethi did a terrific job of acting against a green screen as Mowgli, the voice actors all nailed their parts (especially Idris Elba as Shere Khan), and the visuals are just flat-out mindblowing.


----------



## JIBBLY (May 8, 2021)

A.I. Artificial Intelligence. I grew up with the movie and I think it's absolutely heartbreaking in an obscure sort of way. I cry every time.


----------



## Xitheon (May 8, 2021)

I went to watch Avengers Assemble 15 times while it was showing in cinemas. I pretended to be nerdy but to tell the truth I just wanted to perv over Tom Hiddleston. Can you blame me, though? 

I watched The Machinist eight times in one week because I loved the eerie atmosphere and particularly the use of the theremin in the soundtrack. The muted visual style and surreal events give it a dream-like feel. I also felt sympathy towards the main character. His confusion and tortured existence was pretty heart wrenching.


----------



## Morrisilver (May 11, 2021)

Anything from studio Ghibli. But my top picks are Howl's moving castle, Spirited away and Princess Mononoke. All of those movies are absolutely magical and have interesting messages.


----------



## kelliegator (May 13, 2021)

RoboCop (the original, duh). It just has... everything. Action, satire, hilarious amounts of gore, and more!

Also, Dredd (not to be confused with the 1995 Judge Dredd movie which was bleh). I don't know why, the movie isn't all that deep or anything, but it's just the most solid sci-fi action movie I can think of that I like to watch. Well, technically Blade Runner 2049 is a better movie but it's also almost three hours long while Dredd is a mere 90 minutes, so yeah. @w@


----------



## DianaLambert (Jun 23, 2021)

The film tells the story of the journey of Bilbo Baggins, who embarks on a grand quest to reclaim the lost dwarf kingdom of Erebor from the fearsome dragon Smaug. Quite unexpectedly, the hobbit makes contact with the wizard Gandalf the Grey. So Bilbo finds himself joining the company of thirteen dwarves led by the legendary warrior Thorin Duboshield. Their journey will take them through Anduin, the Wilderness, through treacherous lands inhabited by goblins and orcs, deadly wargs and giant spiders, people who change their skins, and wizards. If you're interested, you can read it here.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 23, 2021)

Arishipshape said:


> The Princess Bride. Every line is quotable.



You keep using that word. I do not think it means what you think it means.

(Sorry, couldn't resist.)


----------



## _Ivory_ (Jun 25, 2021)

Coraline and i plan to watch Luca countkess times as well


----------



## Mambi (Jun 25, 2021)

"The Addams Family" (90's, Raul Julia, etc)...to me it was a flawless movie and absolute art! Gomez forever!!!

<_agitated_> "They say a man who represents himself in court has a fool for a client. Well with *god* as my witness...*I AM THAT FOOL!!!"*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 25, 2021)

The Transformers: The Movie is a big one

- Quotable as fuck, half the lines are now like, catchphrases in the brand
- It's pretty gorgeous
- Introduced me to Cosmic Horror
- VA cast is pretty great. Notable inclusions are Judd Nelson (The Breakfast Club), Eric Idle (Monty Python) and Orson Welles (Citizen Kane)
- The goddamn balls the writers had is astounding. They start killing main characters from the show off in the first ten minutes, and don't look back. Most famously Optimus Prime, protagonist of the show, dies on an operating table after being shot repeatedly at point blank range. After that I'd say the next most brutal were Ironhide (Head blown off, again at point-blank range), Ratchet (Insides melted) and Starscream (reduced to ash)
- Both the soundtrack and score are fantastic. They even got Weird Al Yankovic in!

It's certainly not a good movie beyond it's cult classic status - it's incredibly inconsistent and cynical in how it exists purely to market the 1986 wave of figures, but it has a charm to it the Michael Bay movies never had.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 25, 2021)

The Matrix


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Harry Potter, Lord of the Rings, the Hobbit, Shrek. 

They're just always on.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Star Wars.


----------



## CetaceanLover23 (Aug 1, 2021)

The Breakfast Club. Need I say more?


----------



## Mambi (Aug 1, 2021)

The Addams Family (90's version). Every single frame, every line, every scene...it's a work of art by people who clearly get the characters!


----------



## The-Courier (Aug 2, 2021)

The one movie I've rewatched over a dozen times is Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Sven Solitude (Aug 2, 2021)

The Lion King, The Lord of the Rings trilogy and the Asterix movies up to Asterix in America whenever it came on TV in my youth. But Asterix in America beats them all, because I got my own DVD player and this was the first movie I had. I was so excited that I watched it at least 10 times. ^o^


----------



## Snowcloud33 (Aug 2, 2021)

Kill bill part 1/2.

mostly because I have to watch it with everyone to show them it for the first time


----------



## Deathless (Aug 3, 2021)

Texas Chainsaw Massacre 2 and Evil Dead 2! Probably my favorite movies ever, and I'm a sucker for the 70s/80s horror comedy movies, but those are my favorites!


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Aug 4, 2021)

I probably have seen the Godfather trilogy quite a bit when it comes on AMC, but I don't realy watch scheduled telelvision programs anymore except the news and I prefer to watch new movies during the pandemic when I have the television to myself.


----------



## Hogo (Aug 5, 2021)

*Amelie... *which is an insanely romantic movie so one wouldn't think it's my cup of tea but just the way it introduces us to even the minor characters, the way Amelie becomes a secret "do-gooder" who goes to wild extremes, the way the movie is washed with this beautiful green/red/blue color pallette, and the god tier soundtrack. It's still my personal favorite movie of all time after all these years.

Like many people I'm sure, I have probably seen* A Christmas Story* a countless number of times because where I go every Christmas Eve they loved the movie and there's a marathon every year but these past few years my Christmas movie of choice has been *Tokyo Godfathers*. I just love the characters and the unique plot and the feeling the movie gives me more than any other holiday movie.

If *Hoodwinked! *is a cult classic I'm a part of that cult. 

*Freaks* (1932) is my most watched horror movie I think, I'm kind of obsessed with it for its uniqueness.

I've seen *Roma* a large number of times to the point where I got the blu-ray from Criterion even though it's right there on Netflix. I think it's insanely rewatchable because it's so down to earth and there's always something new and interesting going on in the background I notice on rewatches. 

Another Ghibli fan here, but like many others I will say *Spirited* Away gets the most rewatches from me. Similarly to Roma there's always something new I see in the background no matter how many times I watch it. When I was younger I watched the hell out of *Princess Mononoke* and* Howl's Moving Castle* because they used to be my favorite Miyazaki movies but as an adult I find myself coming back to *Kiki's Delivery Service* the most and it's my personal favorite from the director right along with Spirited Away. *The Tale of Princess Kaguya* is probably my favorite Ghibli movie overall however.

I haven't watched it in a while but I could probably describe every scene *Napoleon Dynamite*... there's not a single scene in the movie that isn't memorable and teenaged me watched it all the time. I think my brother has the DVD though. It's got a timeless quality too. ...Vote for Pedro!

I grew up in the "kids are obsessed with dinosaurs" era so trust and believe my brother and I wore the VHS tapes for the *Jurassic Park *trilogy OUT when we were kids. I'm sure I'm not the only one?

*Matilda* was another movie I watched endlessly as a child and it's still fun to revisit now and then. The cake scene is hard to watch no matter how many times I've seen it though. XD


----------



## ZalexZTK (Aug 5, 2021)

Here's a good one. 

Megamind.

That was the only movie that was left in the car ever. Anytime we were stuck in the van driving somewhere and were bored, down came the tiny TV and out came Megamind ready to learn a life lesson. I've seen this movie enough for it to be in the double digits, and I still couldn't quote the movie without an opportunity to crack a joke with one. Never again will I watch Megamind.


----------



## Outré (Oct 2, 2021)

Tron and Tron Legacy. I do like the movies but they are not my favorite movies ever or anything… but they help me sleep for some reason. So I put them on when I go to bed a lot.


----------



## miss_samychan (Oct 2, 2021)

Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron - I grew up with that move and I just love him.


----------

